# fruit picking in sydney?



## budders83 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi 
Im planning my trip to the east coast for March next year. I want to spend my first 6 months in Sydney but worried about weather/climate as this is oz winter right? Are there any fruit picking this time of yr in or near Sydney? What weather can I expect or am i better off in cairns?


----------



## CMN (Mar 31, 2012)

budders83 said:


> Hi
> Im planning my trip to the east coast for March next year. I want to spend my first 6 months in Sydney but worried about weather/climate as this is oz winter right? Are there any fruit picking this time of yr in or near Sydney? What weather can I expect or am i better off in cairns?


If you require fruitpicking to qualify for the 2nd year WHV, Sydney is not going to be much use. It is specified work in regional post code areas and Sydney, Central coast, Newcastle and parts of the lower Hunter are excluded.

Really except maybe the Hunter Valley (2 hr drive) or around Bilpin it is unlikely to get that much fruit picking at all around Sydney at all.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Sydney is the economic and financial hub of Australia. Think about it this way, how many fruit picking jobs will you get in London or New York?


----------



## budders83 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, So if I plan to go start is Syndey and work in accounts for 6 months what would your advice be for the WHV? travel to Cairns?


----------



## Travler99 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Budders,

How did you end up going? As the others said, no chance of getting harvest work in Sydney, I've been looking at Coffs Harbour or Seven Hills, even outback work in Gonndiwindi.

And sydney isn't even on the postcode list!


----------



## jamestaylo (Aug 12, 2014)

*http://seasonallaboursolutions.com.au*

Hello,
I really like fruit picking, I would like to learn about that more and I have to become a fruit pickers. I have learn some things about fruit picking from seasonal but i learn more. If any have idea about that tell me.


----------

